
 ChunkHost is giving away free VPS hosting - clintcparker
http://chunkhost.com/r/SignUp
======
thegoleffect
FYI, it is only the first chunk you get upon signup AND it stops being free
after 4-5 weeks. It wasn't explicitly clear on the landing page.

~~~
j_baker
You _do_ get a lifetime discount after that time is up (or at least you did
when I signed up).

------
jim_h
"100% network and server uptime. Guaranteed." is a bold claim to make.

~~~
japherwocky
They actually have pretty mediocre uptime, too. Good for a cheap dev box, not
so great for production stuff.

------
clintcparker
ChunkHost is currently looking for Beta Testers (in the U.S. only) to shake
this new service down! For Beta Testers, the first 512MB chunk is free.

------
ck2
<http://chunkhost.com/faq>

    
    
      How long will the beta be free?
    
      At least 5 weeks. Sometimes longer, depending on capacity.
    
      When your beta chunk's time is up, we email you asking you to take a survey about the experience. At the end of the survey, you can choose to keep your chunk and begin paying for it or let it be shut down.

~~~
erik_p
5 weeks? Meh... I did sign up, almost out of compulsion... Can one have buyers
regret from something that is free?

Most places have introductory offers of a month free or super reduced price
with money back guarantees on services that don't need a shake down.

Had I not been acting so compulsively after just waking up, I wouldn't have
bothered for a pithy 5 week (possibly more...) free "beta". It's not worth
taking the time to setup something on this account if it's just going to
switch to traditional billing in 5 weeks, IMHO.

~~~
r00fus
> Can one have buyers regret from something that is free?

Sure, if you feel you were misled, and now you have to spend time to ditch the
account before they bill you.

Remember what Tyler Durden says: "the things you own ... end up owning you".

------
j_baker
I signed up for hosting from these guys about a year ago and have been pretty
satisfied. The service just works, and the support I get has been great.
Granted, I'm just running a simple little personal site. It's nothing of
critical importance or anything.

------
masto
They don't seem to be able to verify my (valid) credit card. I'm hoping it's
not a scam, but if it's not, they may have gotten shut down by their payment
processor for a lot of suspicious $0.01 authorizations.

------
JonnieCache
US only. BOOOO!

------
retroafroman
Seems to be full at the moment. I signed up and they said, no room for beta
testers at the moment, but they'll tell me when there are openings.

~~~
gkelly
Me too. Why couldn't they tell me this before I submitted my credit card info?
Now I have to watch and make sure no charges come through. I clicked the
"Remove card" link from my settings page, and hopefully they'll actually do
so.

------
robgough
US only strikes me as a weird condition, and taking the CC card to check seems
suspicious to me.

It's also a bit disappointing as I'm in the UK.

------
meroliph
32GB per node and only two SATA drives in RAID-1? Sounds like IO wait might be
pretty high on nodes that are filled up.

------
andre
not giving my CC for free trial

